# 03 Maxima SE 6spd tuning?



## andrewl34 (Apr 28, 2006)

I was told by adding a intake and changing the restricting stock muffler my car would be 300hp,..I don't have access to a dyno but it felt pretty good. I couldn't even hear my engine when I first got it, I mean you'd expect to hear more when going through all 6! I put a magnaflow with as straight a path as possible for the tubing, changed the airbox and it was a HUGE difference...anybody got any dyno knowledge? What "little changes" have you seen add up on the dyno sheets?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Sorry but intake and a less restrictive muffler would only give you about 10hp...and that is s-t-r-e-t-c-h-i-n-g it.


----------



## andrewl34 (Apr 28, 2006)

the 3.5L is the same motor in the 04 right? it's 265HP AND THE 03 IS 255HP, THE 3.5 IS DETUNED IN THE 03 THAT IS WHY I WAS WONDERING WITHOUT REMAPPING OR GETTING INTO CHIPS AND STUFF


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The 255 and 265hp versions actually produce about the same amount of power... it's a marketing difference, not a real difference.

You won't get another 45hp out of intake/exhaust modifications. Maybe 10hp... maybe 15-20hp if you change out the entire intake and remove the exhaust pre-cats and entire stock exhaust system with aftermarket parts.

Add in JWT or Nismo cams and a Technosquare ECU upgrade for decent NA power gains, but you're talking $1k for cams and $600 for the ECU and even with the intake and exhaust mods on top of that, I don't think you'll quite crack 300hp... you'll be close though.


----------



## lcsjhnnyblz (Jun 18, 2006)

depends on what intake and exaust set up u haveif u just slap an ebay intake and a muffler u aint gunna see to much a little but not much and injen intake are good and theres another one that a japanese company makes cant think of the name but i see the dyno sheet and it got 20 hp at 3500 rpm not sure if there bullshitting or not or what other mods was on there but there is def. a diffrence in which intakes u buy. now if u get headers y pipe and a cat back with high flow cats ur gunna pick up 10-15hp this hp figures might be steep but a good intake and a header back exaust should get u 20-25 hp realisticly. but the number one way to incease power on any motor is cams like brianw said and if u get the jim wolf cams u need to get there valve springs and shim kit to use them and ur in the 1500 dollar ball park for the all of it and they say thats a 15 hp gain on a stock engine i whould imagine with other mods its alot more... i think u whould be happy with just those mods i was thinking about buy an 03 se 6 spd and i took it home it had a cheap ebay intake and a nice cat back exaust and it flew i was very surprised i hope i helped ya a little bit good luck


----------

